

Ask HN: Busines cards for testing a market - throwawayacct10

Hi All,<p>I have an idea in mind and am visiting a related conference next week. I would like to give a business card to people that I talk to. Do you know of any website which prints cards in low volumes, example 30 cards. I am trying to save costs as much as I can.<p>Thanks
======
anigbrowl
Considering that a company like Vistaprint will do you 100 cards for $9 or so
you might as well go down that route even if you wind up with a bunch of
leftovers. It doesn't get much cheaper than that.

~~~
throwawayacct10
I checked them out...but they charge $10+ for shipping and it takes about 7
days. So its not really cheap.

~~~
anigbrowl
If you can't afford $20 then maybe you need to get more creative with your
pitch and rely less on props like business cards.

